# New RSPCA Policy on wildlife



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Might shed some light on the deer.

But I have just found out that the New RSPCA policy on all Wildlife callouts be it orphan, injured etc is automatic PTS policy.

This is on all wildlife, apparently due to the Resession we are in.



So if true, do not call RSPCA for any wildlife, try and find your local private wildlife rescue.

Think we should start a list of those that are known in certain areas.


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

How did you find this out?


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Our local Wildlife centre rears the animals then sends them to the RSPCA in West Hatch (which is there wildlife centre and is the one always on the TV).

Although anything that comes in that cant be released or needing too much care to the point of possibly taming it is PTS.

I have always looked after wildlife myself and have reared a good few birds. I think its a safer bet if you know what your doing and have the time.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good post Pimp and isn't it wonderful that with all the money they have, the recession is making them kill animals rather than try to rescue and rehabilitate them. I find myself wondering how many years the money they have in the bank *now *would keep them going - and I know it's longer than everyone is predicting this recession will last! 

It makes me sick, because with the right care even orphaned animals can successfully be released. We've released a lot at the wildlife sanctuary where I work. There have been some that have been too humanised and we've known they won't release, so we've kept them, but many more of them have been successfully released.

Where did you find this out from, cos I'd be interested to know too.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Im not quiet sure where this information has come from but a friend of mine is a rspca animal collection officer which means she gets the wildlife calls etc... anyways having just spoken to her about this she was shocked she told me that this is no way the case and that any wildlife be it water fowl or deer get the treatment they need at local wildlife sanctuary's and that the only time the animal is pts is if it has no chance of survival ie road traffic accident where all legs are broken etc...

This may be getting confused with the fact that aco's have now been awarded there bolt gun licence which allows them to pts at the side of the road enabling them to leave the animal for another to eat with out poisoning it with the injection. This is only used in the most severe situations.

i would like to no where this was heard or read as she and i are very interested to know


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

This was posted not long ago, and someone we know has contacted the RSPCA directly and been told this was an idea that was mooted but shot down in flames at some meeting.


----------



## dragons jen (Aug 31, 2008)

We are lucky enough to have a wonderful wildlife rescue centre very near to us who never turn anything away. They also take wild animals from the RSPCA.
If the RSPCA don't want to take wild animals, them why can't they put in touch with local wildlife rescue centres such as this and let them deal with it. 
I refuse to give money to the RSPCA because I don't agree with many of their policies, I would much rather support local rescue centres with a non destruction policy.
The thing that amazes me is when you watch these animal rescue programmes on tv and see how much quicker their animal welfare societies act and how much tougher their punishment is.
The RSPCA and the animal protection laws in this country are outdated and need a good kick up the pants.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kylie said:


> Im not quiet sure where this information has come from but a friend of mine is a rspca animal collection officer which means she gets the wildlife calls etc... anyways having just spoken to her about this she was shocked she told me that this is no way the case and that any wildlife be it water fowl or deer get the treatment they need at local wildlife sanctuary's and that the only time the animal is pts is if it has no chance of survival ie road traffic accident where all legs are broken etc...


Well if this is the case, then it sounds to me like each individual officer is 'tailor making' the RSPCA policy to suit themselves, because that's definitely what the RSPCA inspector told my bosses at the deer rescue and he most definitely wanted to shoot it and would have if the large public 'audience' hadn't objected so vociferously!

There was a huge outcry in the local newspaper and the RSPCA backed it up, so it must be their policy!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is always a good website to find wildlife rescues on

UK ANIMAL RESCUERS - WEB SITE DIRECTORY


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

After the incident with the deer, we were sitting talking at work and we all realised that in days past we were regularly brought injured and orphaned young animals and birds by the RSPCA for us to care for. 

That hasn't happened now for a few years. Wonder why?? Cos they're just killing them.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I put a post on this as i cross posted it from the exotic keepers forum, someone rang and enquired about this and it was a load of blox! Apparently it was a rumour thats got out of hand so I edited my post


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It is, without question though, their stance regarding deer. Whether the deer is injured or not, it is euthanased on the spot and given no chance to be treated and released.

Their attitude is simply that deer stress too easily and so must be euthanased. The RSPCA inspector who was called out to the deer incident involving my bosses hadn't laid a hand on the deer or even looked at it when he pushed his way through the crowd saying he had come to destroy the deer! That is wrong!


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it depends compltely on your area i must admit the herts,beds and bucks aco's that i have met are all amazing! and will do anything to save an animal i have heard all sorts about the rspca in the cornwall devon area, which i have been told is because the area is so stretched and huge and it only has 4 aco's covering it.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

it was posted on my local animal freecycle by a hedgehog person.

To be honest, the RSPCA are s***e. very few 'officers' are actually in it for the animals.


----------



## EmmaApple (Oct 2, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> To be honest, the RSPCA are s***e. very few 'officers' are actually in it for the animals.


Too bloody right. The RSPCA make my blood boil. 
Especially their adverts begging for money 'urgently.' Coz all those millions in the bank dont count do they?

I do not doubt that this PTS is true, and that some officers couldnt care less as to whether the animal can be saved or not.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kylie said:


> I think it depends compltely on your area i must admit the herts,beds and bucks aco's that i have met are all amazing! and will do anything to save an animal i have heard all sorts about the rspca in the cornwall devon area, which i have been told is because the area is so stretched and huge and it only has 4 aco's covering it.


Well we're the cruelty capital of Britain up here, so they obviously don't want to put the work in to save animals here! The point is that they dont' have to do the work, they can pass the animals on to our wildlife sanctuary, but they don't!!!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> It is, without question though, their stance regarding deer. Whether the deer is injured or not, it is euthanased on the spot and given no chance to be treated and released.
> 
> Their attitude is simply that deer stress too easily and so must be euthanased. The RSPCA inspector who was called out to the deer incident involving my bosses hadn't laid a hand on the deer or even looked at it when he pushed his way through the crowd saying he had come to destroy the deer! That is wrong!


 Rotten Sods that Prefer to Cull Animals!:devil:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i got a phone call the other day ... the RSPCA wanting sponsors and regular donors...
i decided instead of tellng them no on the spot, i'd have a nice spot of debating on the policy's :2thumb:
i asked them why their policy on a pregnant bitch being brought into RSPCA centers, mean that as soon as the pups are born they are taken of to be euthanised 8/10 times.
i asked them how (apart from dogs that bite), they can classify some animals as non-rehomable and are destroyed.
i also asked them what their financial figures were for the last tax year 2007/08.
and you can already guess the answers, the pups were too young and it would have delayed the rehoming of the mother.
we classify the animals by the ones considered having the best chance of finding homes quickly.
i dont have that information im afraid.

what a crock of :censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i dont have that information im afraid.


I bet they don't!!! :bash:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Surely they can't just put down for example.Protected speices like bagders,bats,otters,dormouse,water voles'etc'etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know how they could justify that one, Gazz, so maybe they'll hand them over the the right people to help them, but I can't accept a rule for some animals and a different one for the rest!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

gazz said:


> Surely they can't just put down for example.Protected speices like bagders,bats,otters,dormouse,water voles'etc'etc.


 
Yes, if it is deemed by the RSPCA as not having a chance of surviving. but that without care. with care it would. but they are looking on the kill it save cash option. cause work at head office and it's a 90k a year job with house, car and huge benifits.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Typical :censor::censor::censor: RSPCA if you ask me! , how much have they got stored away in there accounts? 200 mill last time i heard!
thing is though if this is true then they would be breaking the law on protected animals like smooth snakes , crested newts , bats etc
it dosnt surprise me in the slightest though if this is indeed the truth... they probly been doing it for years...:devil::devil::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

One of the things the RSPCA inspector said to my bosses during the argument about destroying the deer without giving it a chance, was that it was their policy to destroy if the animal couldn't be released on site. So that surely means even if the animal had a small injury that needed treatment it would be destroyed, because it would have to leave the place it was found to get that treatment. Even though, certainly in our case, it would be taken back to where it was found to be released once it had had that treatment. As my boss said to him, if the animal was capable of being released on site, then surely they wouldn't have been able to catch it!


----------



## Lexiata (Apr 2, 2009)

*this new 'policy' rumour completely untrue*

I used to work for the RSPCA and now I work for the RSPB and it has been confirmed (by both organisations) that this is just a malicious rumour. 

The RSPCA continues to rescue, rehabilitate and release wild animals as they always have in all four wildlife rescue centres around the UK.

Please don't fuel this rumour any more than it already has been, if anyone knows where this rumour started please do say.

Thank you.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

It's hardly a rumour when it has been seen first hand what the RSPCA ARE doing.

4 wildlife rescues around the uk. Those are were 'local' wildlife might be taken so they have something to front from the fund giving public. But what about the others that are not within those catchment areas?

They get put to sleep.

Don't bother wasting money on the RSPCA main donations line as that only fuels new carpets in offices. The RSPCA rescue kennels are all run on a Franchise. Not one getting any money from the main branch and have to run completely seperately, raising their own funds. 

The cover ups they make in getting people to hand over cash, Homes, Farms etc and evict old ladies on to the street, which they have done!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Totally agree with Pimps on this one. We had lots of calls last year for Orphan animals inc nestlings that had been in nests in shrubs that were cut down and even though placed nearby the parents had abandoned them. The RSPCA call centres advice was YES they would take them but they would be euthanised immediately as they wern`t worth the trip to Stapely Grange which is the nearest Wildlife centre.
We now have a good link with a lot the relevant private rescues and our vets to ensure that each orphan or injured creature ends up in the correct place where it will be given the attention it needs and NOT automatically killed so this is NOT just a rumour it is fact


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Lexiata said:


> I used to work for the RSPCA and now I work for the RSPB and it has been confirmed (by both organisations) that this is just a malicious rumour.
> 
> The RSPCA continues to rescue, rehabilitate and release wild animals as they always have in all four wildlife rescue centres around the UK.
> 
> ...


april fools was yesterday......

of course thats what they will confirm to you, but i know 1st hand thats a lie and so do many on here who have proof they get PTS...

just search the forum for how crap they are..


----------



## Andesine (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all, just signed up to try and clarify this a bit.

I do know where this came from and it isn't rubbish but it's also not so cut and dried. There is a centre who were euthanasing animals and this caused a major outcry and a flurry of emails, board posts etc.

RSPCA HQ were approached, or rather assaulted and it appears the centre in question has misinterpreted policy. The actual reply that came through from RSPCA HQ was a little ambiguous so clarification was requested and this is what came back



> To clarify:
> 
> “I believe that the information you have received is a gross misunderstanding of a directive to some staff regarding this policy” refers to my belief that our staff have misunderstood the directive issued to them.
> 
> I hope that helps to clarify the situation.


So they have admitted that the staff, *at that centre*, were wrong.

I personally believe there are issues in some other centres as well, not least my local one which has told finders some very odd things. And I can quite believe the HQ directive is being misunderstood.

In particular this bit:



> 6. Significant effort is required to rear orphaned mammals. Additional expertise and facilities are required the younger they are admitted. Experience has shown that very young orphans prove very difficult to hand rear particularly when in isolation. Mammals that are blind and hairless are the most difficult to rear with any success. Dealing with these takes away time, expertise and space that can be easily dedicated to animals that we are more certain of rearing and releasing with a greater chance of survival.
> 
> *All truly "orphaned" mammals that are hairless and do not have their eyes open will be euthanased as soon as practical.*


Now I understand that baby mammals are hard work to rear, take a huge amount of time and RSPCA staff are busy. What I don't understand is why they can't keep a list of all local specialists/carers and contact them.

Anyway, just wanted to clarify this issue so that rumours about the entire RSPCA don't start getting spread. Some of their centres do a very good job. I just hope this episode will make HQ lay the law down to all the branches.


----------



## Andesine (Apr 2, 2009)

Lexiata said:


> I used to work for the RSPCA and now I work for the RSPB and it has been confirmed (by both organisations) that this is just a malicious rumour.


Then somebody somewhere is not getting the full story. RSPCA HQ have confirmed one of their centres has misunderstood the directives.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lexiata said:


> I used to work for the RSPCA and now I work for the RSPB and it has been confirmed (by both organisations) that this is just a malicious rumour.
> 
> The RSPCA continues to rescue, rehabilitate and release wild animals as they always have in all four wildlife rescue centres around the UK.
> 
> ...


Then explain cardboard boxes of dead fledglings in the back of the RSPCA Inspector's van! When questioned why, his response was "well hand rearing fledglings is hard work and a lot die so we just 'neck' them!! "

I've already said the wildlife sanctuary where I work has been running now for over 17 years and in the beginning the RSPCA were never away bringing us injured and orphaned animals. The haven't done that in the last 2/3 years. The nearest other wildlife centre to us is at Berwick on the Scottish borders and then you've got to go further south, so where are all the injured Northumbrian wildlife. I don't think it's cos they've learned how to cross the road safely!!

The RSPCA did pay us a visit last year, but that was to 'confiscate' all our captive barn owls because most of them had no papers (when they are brought in we always ask for papers, but a lot have none and their owners say if we don't take them, they'll just release them, so we have little choice - the birds have to come first!) They couldn't take them because fortunately we were not open to the public that day so they weren't on public display. Had they been, the RSPCA would have taken them away - I wonder what they would have done with about 15 captive bred barn owls??? No prizes for guessing!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the R.S.P.C.A
the Royal Society for the Persecution and Cruelty of Animals

probably been said already but wth


----------

